# I want to see it in an Canon body too: 31.5 MP global shutter APS-C sensor



## xps (Jun 26, 2018)

Sony sites rumor to see an Sony A6700 to use 31.49MP IMX342LQA Global Shutter APS-C Sensor.

That would be fine to see it in an MLS body from Canon too. Electronic curtain. 10fps without distortion of objects.....
Silent birding... 31MP crop... mmmmhhhh for small birds


----------

